# My current stock list.



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I finished stocking my tank and here is a list of the final inhabitants

1 male guppy
1 red tailed shark
1 Blue platy
1 gold barb
1 red clawed crab
1 african dwarf frog
1 long finned leapord danio
1 beacon tetra
1 male b-nose pleco
2 albino cory cats
2 common plecos
3 Julii cory cats (2 of which I bought yesterday)
4 clown loaches
4 silver dollars (which I bought yesterday)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bleh


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how are you supposed to enjoy your community tank if you are at boot camp and then in the navy full time?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> how are you supposed to enjoy your community tank if you are at boot camp and then in the navy full time?


 easy... throw a midas in there to clean up on the day before boot camp


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I finished stocking my tank and here is a list of the final inhabitants
> 
> 1 male guppy
> 1 red tailed shark
> ...


 nice list - how big is the tank?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> bleh


Yeah, I think most people on this board left the community tank behind a long time ago. I can appreciate it, however, every time I try it a cichlid or other aggressor sneaks its way in and ruins it!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nice long list, pics?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> > bleh
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think most people on this board left the community tank behind a long time ago. I can appreciate it, however, every time I try it a cichlid or other aggressor sneaks its way in and ruins it!


lol - I keep community tanks, and IMO they are the bomb


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bgshortys said:


> I finished stocking my tank and here is a list of the final inhabitants
> 
> 1 male guppy
> 1 red tailed shark
> ...


 nice collection, you gotta love a person who can find enjoyment in all fish!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> lol - I keep community tanks, and IMO they are the bomb


They are, I've just gotten progressively worse at not converting them!
Pics would be nice, sounds like a potentially colorful tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> > lol - I keep community tanks, and IMO they are the bomb
> 
> 
> They are, I've just gotten progressively worse at not converting them!
> Pics would be nice, sounds like a potentially colorful tank.


 if you want pics of mine - you will have to wait untill mondat as the film is getting developed, but as they are not from a digi cam I have no idea whether they will be as bad as the last ones or even worse


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


>



















































































these are old pics but you cant say this thread is worthless now.

P.S. Community tanks are the bomb, espically watching a school of silver dollars swimming above a school of resting clownloaches with a frog swimming up to grab some air and seeing plecos munching on the fake plants all at the same time.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice community you got there. I'm not too crazy about them but you have a nice one.


----------

